# Fructose Intolerance - Please Help



## 16634 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello, I am fairly new to this IBS thing as I had symptoms for 2 weeks back in late March and now they've returned with full force in the summer. I usually have cramps in the morning, etc.Anyways, I suspect I have fructose intolerance based on the way I feel in the mornings after consuming iced tea and gatorade. My question is this - what drinks and sweets (cookies, candies, etc.) are safe for a fructose-free diet? Are Diet Cola drinks acceptable? Does anyone know particular brands that are easy to digest? Thanks - I really appreciate any input I can get.


----------

